# Buying IEM- Budget 1000/-



## AniketChavan74234 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello 
I am thinking of buying IEM so need suggestions .
Use:- mostly listening songs on mobile and watching movies on PC
Must:- Durable and Sweat proof for gym use.
Budget:- 1000 max I can spend.
Suggest me a with mic and without mic too best in this budget.
My picks:- cowon em1, sennheiser cx180
I was thinking of cowon em1 w/o mic but need to know about its ASS.
Please give other options too.
How about Mi Piston should I wait for them?
Please suggest .


----------



## vishpt (Oct 15, 2014)

Cowon em1 +1

I previously own them and they are best for laptop and mobile usage and the wires are great that they wont't get tangled quickly if u put them in your pocket so they are good for gym purpose as well. I has more deep bass than punchy bass which will give u a different experience of excellent deep music ....


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for reply bro appreciate your response..I am actually thinking of buying them..but what about Mi piston? They are on Flipkart now so that confused me a little bit?So which one I should go for Mi piston and Cowon Em1?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 15, 2014)

+1 to Cowon EM1
for Mi Piston, check Xiaomi (Mi) Piston V2.0 Review


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Oct 15, 2014)

v2 is being cleared by flipkart for 799 , v2.1 will be launched soon ....i have had the curiosity to test both and both have highly dissapointed me ....i'd advice you to look at the denon ahc260 ....usually retail for 2.2k , somehow snapdeal is selling it for 800 ....I DO NOT KNOW WHETHER THEY ARE REAL OR NO


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't want to take that risk...
When will be the Mi piston v2.1 will be coming?any idea on pricing?
I won't have any issue using the v2 but I need vfm so are they worth it or should I invest in cowon em1?what about warranty of Mi piston v2m


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 15, 2014)

Mi Piston has a very dynamic sound by default and they sound their best with Dirac off and EQ at flat. If you like a lot of drama in your music get them. Really unbeatable for what they do at Rs 999 / 799 what Klipsch and JBL will do at over Rs 4000. This is coming from an owner of Klipsch Custom 3 / X10i and Sleek Audio SA6. After a session with Piston the above earphones sound sterile and boring! So the other outcome could be fatigue over long listening sessions with the Mi Piston . Or may be I have not broken em in quite a lot. Will conclude later on the fatigue thing. The build quality is second to none and will put iems costing 10 times the price to utter shame.Is it worth buying them? Oh hell Yes,of course.


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Oct 15, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Mi Piston has a very dynamic sound by default and they sound their best with Dirac off and EQ at flat. If you like a lot of drama in your music get them. Really unbeatable for what they do at Rs 999 / 799 what Klipsch and JBL will do at over Rs 4000. This is coming from an owner of Klipsch Custom 3 / X10i and Sleek Audio SA6. After a session with Piston the above earphones sound sterile and boring! So the other outcome could be fatigue over long listening sessions with the Mi Piston . Or may be I have not broken em in quite a lot. Will conclude later on the fatigue thing. The build quality is second to none and will put iems costing 10 times the price to utter shame.Is it worth buying them? Oh hell Yes,of course.


Thanks for the detail bro  but as someone said that v2.1 version are gonna be available so should I wait for them or should I go for these v2?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 15, 2014)

You won't loose anything even if you buy this for Rs 799. Buy the 2.1 later on, or if you are sure its gonna launch soon then wait.


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Oct 16, 2014)

OK bro thanks for your response I will be going this one as I want now.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 18, 2014)

=1 to mi


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 18, 2014)

This one is sweat proof
Error 500 Server Error


----------



## abirthedevil (Oct 18, 2014)

I think for an Indian listener who is not overly critical about music should probably skip the Mi Piston, they sound good really good but they wont to the average Indian. Wont go into the details as to why as it will piss people off but for the average Indian listener cowon EM1 is a better choice.


----------



## hari1 (Oct 19, 2014)

abirthedevil said:


> I think for an Indian listener who is not overly critical about music should probably skip the Mi Piston, they sound good really good but they wont to the average Indian. Wont go into the details as to why as it will piss people off but for the average Indian listener cowon EM1 is a better choice.



I am interested to know. Could you please tell me?


----------

